# WTB: rollers in sacramento area



## roller916 (May 17, 2009)

Looking for 3 hen rollers in my local area. If you live near or in sacramento and have some birds for sale give me a call.

Thanks, Troy
916-600-2664


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

hey roller916, there is a pigeon show coming up in october the 3rd, Northern California Pigeon Fanciers Young Bird Show, Micke Grove Park, Lodi Ca, Camanche Shelter i went to the last show they did back in july and it was really fun to see all kinds of different breeds they have birds for "show" and also birds for sale at resonable prices, im sure you'll find a few good hens there its really fun!!!


----------

